# Need a distraction...



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm sure you know the boat I'm in lol. I was given a pair of goats back in August. The doe is a nigerian/cashmere cross (or so I was told...she looks just like a nigie, but before I cut it her hair was really long) and the buck was a black nigerian. Anyway..she didn't look pregnant when they got here, but about 5 weeks ago I noticed she was getting an udder. Now she's showing signs that she's going to be kidding soon, but not that labor is imminent. She's pawing some, yawning a little, stretching, her sides are caved and her hind end is looser than my non-pregnant jr does, but I think I can still feel her ligaments. Also her vagina is puffy and slightly opened. She's not leaking anything yet though and her udder has gotten larger, but is not tight yet. OTOH I saw a picture on fiasco farm's site that showed a FF doe with an udder the same size as my doe's and she kidded 3 hours after the picture was taken lol. Anyway..so now I'm driving myself crazy and just wanted to share with people who get it. I moved her into a kidding stall, but it's not within the barn so she's mad at me. It makes me laugh because she is so mean to the other does, but got so upset when I seperated her from them...go figure. Cross your fingers that I am able to catch the birth and think pink! Any does are staying here to use for milking.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Luck! :thumbup:

Bob


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck! Thinking Pink for you here in MN!!! Would love to see pictures of her <hint hint>


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would not go by the picture on the website to compare your doe to. She does sound like she is getting closer - but that udder should be nice and tight, her teats should plump out, ligaments gone completely (make sure you check when she hasn't just urinated) and she will go "posty" in the rear legs to where she looks like she is walking on her tip toes and her legs are straight as boards. Search Bianca on here - and you should find a few pics of one of my does years back (white doe with little black on head and blue eyes) and you will see posty


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kinda embarassed that I don't have a better picture of her lol. She's the one in the front with her back towards the camera and the long hair. This pic is from when I first got her and before I shaved her down. I don't even know what to call her color. Once I cut her hair off she was a greyish color. I think she's some sort of chamoisee but her stripes are a chocolate color, not black.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's really pretty! What a neat looking coat! But I bet she gets hot easily when she has all that hair.

We have boer/percentages and so far the ligs have definitely been the tell tale for imminent labor. Pay attention to those ligs. If they feel like they are really really soft in the morning like almost completely gone, then I'd just check in on her more than usual, and check her ligs again in the afternoon. 
They can come and go, but once they are gone...that's it, things should move along.
Typically if our does have lost their ligs in the afternoon, they kid around lunchtime the next day.
Her udder should get really really full/strutted when the ligs are gone too, but occassionally some does don't completely fill until they are in active labor. Like someone else said, posty looking rear legs are a good sign too. 

Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long, it will be neat to see what her babies look like if she was bred to a black buck and with her having cashmere.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I gave up on worrying about her for now. Today she acted as if nothing was happening after acting like it might be soon last night. I have to work for my Dad and go to class tomorrow from 10am til about 10pm, so with my luck it will happen tomorrow lol.


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a doe I have given up on also, she was suppose to be bred when I got her but no way now. She has had an udder for over a month now, not huge but definately there, swollen vulva, everything but just is waiting for me to completely go crazy before she kids! I just finally stopped overly fretting over her. I check her once a day and make sure she has everything she needs. Kids will come when their ready!!!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

She still hasn't kidded lol. Now we're on almost 7 weeks since she bagged up (early Nov.). I didn't check her tonight because my brother fed them and put them up since I was at the hospital with my mom, but as of this afternoon she still has her ligaments. She is MUCH looser in her back end than any of my unbred jr. does. There is space underneath her tailhead and there has been for weeks now. Her right side was mishapen the other night so I felt it and it was a leg or a head from a baby. I rubbed it and it moved back in. I want to go out there and check on her now, but I'm sure nothing has happened and I'll be dissapointed. OTOH I'm afraid if I don't check her I'll get up in the morning to trouble. Grr. I've been checking her like 4 times a day now, at morning feeding, in the afternoon, at evening feeding and sometime in the night before bed and I'm seeing no change from when I wrote this post 2 weeks ago. At this rate she could kid in January lol. I am most certainly hand breeding all my other does. I REALLY hate not knowing her due date.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol...careful, if you give up on her she is going to pop out the baby (babies I hope). Good luck and I am thinking pink pink pink!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope your mom is okay! Prayers being sent... I would be on edge about my goats, too, not knowing when they are due. I'll bet you are excited!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

MOgoatlady said:


> Lol...careful, if you give up on her she is going to pop out the baby (babies I hope). Good luck and I am thinking pink pink pink!


That's what I'm afraid of! If I don't obsessively check her I'll miss the birth and something will go wrong lol. It's just getting exhausting. Her ligaments just recently started to feel rubbery to me like they are starting to sink down. Before that they felt like bone. I wasn't even sure I had found the right part because they felt like part of her pelvis. I looked up a pic of a goat skeleton and saw that they don't have bones where I was feeling them so I had to be feeling her ligs. She has to kid by the end of the month because otherwise she would be pregnant by my buck and I just don't think that's likely because she had been housed with the buck she came with since they were kids, and he was VERY interested in the ladies when I got him here, so I can't imagine he passed up that opportunity. The buck she came with had blue eyes and my buck has brown eyes, as does she, so if there are any blue eyed kids I'll know for sure that he is the father. I just really don't want my buck to be the father because I want to keep any doelings and breed them to my buck when they're grown.


----------

